# Selling your business-Farming



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I am selling my process serving business this month and taking a step to full time all natural farming. Is this retirement in your eyes, or just changing jobs? :hobbyhors


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

If full time farming is something you really want to do and perhaps have been thinking about while doing your other job then I think it is living life to the full - which is better than "retirement" - which isn't just doing nutin'.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Are we the only ones on here?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If you are enjoying it, it isn't a job. Anything can become a job if you let it. Retirement is to be enjoyed. I enjoy building these cabins but it is quickly becoming a job, I decided this would be the last one. But....with the ease of renting, I enjoy the income. I don't need it but it allows me to take more vacations. I REALLY enjoy that....James


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Does it matter? Too many labels on too many things. As someone who farms, I will caution you that the reality will not necessarily match the fantasy.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

At this stage of the game in life I would be doing the same thing. I think you might even get more enjoyment out of it knowing that you are growing things and doing things for yourself than others.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Any retirement is just a career change. 

When my company retired me over a decade ago they stopped paying me a salary every two weeks to show up for work 40 hours plus per week and started paying me a company pension payout to make my bills, ensure that I didn't show up for 40 hours a week so they could fill my slot with two younger, more up to date and less expensive employees and I started doing my little things to keep my time occupied as I enjoy my new career of leisure at home.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

My husband has 3 years left before he can make the change from full time off farm employment to full time farming. He'll be 47. He considers it a career change and not retirement at all. But then, once he is farming, I don't think he ever plans on "retirement".


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

In the July 2012 issue of "Smart Money" (P40) there is an article about transitioning to an "encore career" - "work later in life that's personally fulfilling, contributes to the greater good, and generates income".
No where in the article does the word "retirement" even appear. 
Although listed are some factors that prompt people to pursue this "encore career" - under sized nest eggs, increased longevity, a desire to give back, and/or an urge to find a different kind of life. 
Which all sorta sounds like some of the reasons that people find happening once they "retire" and then discover they have a need to find a "new" job, one that provides an income or gives purpose to their lives......

So to answer your question - Is this retirement in your eyes? 
My answer has to be -no - but it sure sounds as though you are going the "encore career" route.......


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Full time farm is not retirement...its work. However it is enjoyable work and sometimes it pays. My husband can't wait to retire so he can get back to farming whether it pays or not!


----------

